# West 57th Street, Manhattan



## falmouth3 (Nov 25, 2007)

I received an invitation to view the new "exquisite studio, one-bedroom, and penthouse units" at the "latest premium property now under construction in the heart of Manhattan."

I can choose from 2 packages:
3 days/2 nights at the Hilton, NY
Accommodations for 2
Choice of 20,000 Hilton HHonors points or 2 nights of hotel parking
From $299

3 days/2 nights at the Hilton, NY
Accommodations for 2
Choice of 20,000 Hilton HHonors points or 2 nights of hotel parking
$200 Entertainment Voucher good for shows and events
From $398

So, my question is, is this a good deal?  I'm leery of the "from" in the wording.  I would have up to one year to take my get-away after reserving.   I do not see anything about the length of the presentation.  Also, I'd like a little more detail on what that $200 Entertainment voucher would buy me.

Does anyone have any experience with this type of package from Hilton?  Advice and opinions are requested.

Thanks,
Sue


----------



## falmouth3 (Nov 29, 2007)

No comments?  I thought for sure people on TUG would want to weigh in with their opinions.   

Sue


----------



## linsj (Nov 29, 2007)

Considering the price of hotel rooms in NYC, this is a good deal for two or three nights. Personally I'd take the three-night package since I've been wanting to go to NYC and don't have enough hotel points. I bought a similar package at another HGVC property, but I don't recall the word "from" with the price. I would call and ask about that, as well as what the entertainment voucher is good for. 

The presentations usually last about an hour. In spite of other threads here, I've found them--and owners' updates--to be low key.


----------



## KathyA (Nov 29, 2007)

*I own at the Hilton Club New York*

It's a great deal for the weekend.  I love the Hilton Club New York and go several times a year.


----------



## brother coony (Nov 29, 2007)

I did A tour 3yrs ago and the from was there. as week nites are the lower price than weekend nites, I paid $250 per nite as I requested New Years eve and got it , I ask the rep. how come the invite stated from $99 and they were charging me $250, He told me that the studio unit I was getting normaly goes for $750 per nite on new years eve,

I agree the 3 nites are a good deal as it normaly comes with breakfast, and afthernoon cocktail  and parking if driving to NYC:whoopie:


----------



## derb (Nov 30, 2007)

A good deal if your looking to go to NYC.  
Don't hesitate to ask for extras to seal the deal.


----------



## ricoba (Nov 30, 2007)

I think the Hilton TS Promo deals are as good or better than other deals I have been offered by other TS companies.  

Enjoy the getaway!


----------



## channimal (Dec 1, 2007)

ricoba said:


> I think the Hilton TS Promo deals are as good or better than other deals I have been offered by other TS companies.
> 
> Enjoy the getaway!



Absolutely agree.  My wife and I bought at the Hilton Club-NY after a weekend invite.  Based on a really good experience, low pressure.  No regrets with that purchase.


----------



## falmouth3 (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for their input.  I'll probably call in the next couple of weeks and take advantage of the offer.

Thanks again,
Sue


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Manhattan Hilron Deal / TS presentation*

We got a phone call from Hilton today and part of my husband's conversation with them was recorded on our machine, but he didn't get their contact info. Does anyone know what the deal is and how to contact them?  I got an offer last year but wasn't able to follow through.  I'd like to this year, though.

Sue


----------



## yumdrey (Jul 14, 2008)

Sue, these promotions are in their (HGVC) website. You can reserve it through online.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 14, 2008)

Yes, you are absolutely correct.  Thanks!

Sue


----------

